# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Perte de sang chiot 4 mois.

## Jalna

Mon bouvier bernois de 4 mois et demi vient de perdre quelques tâches de sang la a 23h. C'est une femelle et je pense qu'il est beaucoup trop tôt pour qu'elle ait ses chaleurs. 
Je vais aller chez le vétérinaire des demain matin mais si entre temps vous avez des conseils/ avis. 
Ça peut être une infection urinaire ? 
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## beapat

elle a pas une petite blessure?

----------


## chanloue

c est vraiment au niveau de la vulve ??

----------


## Jalna

En faite elle a fait un premier pipi ou il y avait deux gouttes de sang vraiment très claire. 
Ensuite elle s'est baissé de nouveau comme pour uriner et la juste deux gouttes de sang pareil très clair. Elle a fait ça deux fois de suite et la plus rien depuis. Il n'y a pas de blessure j'ai regardé.

----------


## Houitie

Peut etre une petite cystite, elle fait plus souvent? en moins grosse quantité? elle se met en position pour deux gouttes?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les chaleurs tu peux tamponner sa vulve avec un papier essuie tout blanc, mais si elle se met en position pour faire pipi ce n'est pas ça

----------


## Jalna

Oui elle urine beaucoup plus souvent. La 2 ou 3 fois en 30 min alors qu'elle est normalement propre. 
Je pense qu'elle a une cystite oui. Ça m'embête bien a son âge. Y a quelque chose de spécial a faire contre ça. J'ai vu des personnes faire des cures pour éviter ça.

----------


## Houitie

Oui, tu as des choses qui peuvent prévenir mais il faut faire des tests avant pour éloigner toutes les causes physiologiques. Parfois le canal fait un coude ce qui entraine ce genre de souci. Mais bon, une fois ce n'est pas bien grave, elle va avoir des antibios et en deux jours tout ira bien (le traitement est plus long mais ils vont vite mieux)
Nala avait des gélules de bruyere et je ne sais plus quoi à prendre en préventif mais elle était tres agée et pleine de choses pas belle, ta chienne est jeune, ça va aller ! par contre ne tarde pas demain pour aller au véto car c'est tres douloureux et comme pour nous donne lui de l'eau et encourage là à boire ! 

PS : 4 mois et pas une photo???? ::

----------


## Jalna

Oui la elle me vide les gamelles. Et comme elle dort dans la chambre avec nous je lui en ai mis deux a disposition et puis je vais mettre le réveil pour la surveiller. 
Et dès demain je prends un rendez vous je pense en avoir un dans la matinée. 
Merci beaucoup en tout cas.

----------


## malko

Eclipse a fait sa première infection urinaire à 4 mois aussi et après examen au microscope et analyse au labo, mlle avait plein plein plein de calculs, le simple fait de lui effleurer la vulve la faisait pleurer de douleur.
Le soucis venait de la nourriture. On a changé et tout est revenu à la normal
Elle a fait ensuite 2-3 autres infections, mais à chaque fois sans calcul.

Essayes si possible de rapporter au véto un échantillon d'urine de moins de deux heures, pour qu'il puisse faire des tests (et ça évites en cas de besoin d'avoir à sonder)

----------


## Noemie-

Exact une analyse d'urine (d'ailleurs si tu arrives à prendre un peu d'urine avant d'aller chez le véto, dans un pot) pour voir s'il n'y a aps de cristaux qui peuvent irriter la vessie et l'urètre.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

J'allais dire comme Noemie, preleve de l'urine avant d'aller chez le veto.
stane urinait quasi normal puis un peu sang, ensuite que du sang et ensuite position puis plus rien ne coulait.

----------


## Coquelicot

la pauvre a t elle vu le véto ?

----------


## Jalna

Mon petit bébé a vu le veto des ce matin. Nous avons fait analyse d'urine et c'est bien une cystite. Elle a donc eu une injection et est sous Antibio une semaine. 
La l'injection commence a faire effet et on reste bien au chaud.

----------


## chanloue

bon rétablissement toutoune !!

----------


## Houitie

ça fait vite effet les médocs, comme Nala avait tendance à ça à la fin de sa vie j'avais des médocs d'avance et dès que ça commençait hop, ça permettait d'attendre la fin du WE ou le lendemain matin pour la visite (il fallait la sonder et laver la vessie car des tumeurs empechaient une vraie "vidange" de la vessie)

----------


## Jalna

Oh la pauvre mémère  :Frown:  
La notre fifille urine beaucoup, la veto nous a dit que pendant 48h ça serait normal ! Je préfère ça qu'elle n'évacue pas d'ailleurs.

----------


## Jalna

Mais pour les médicaments, là j'ai des antibio, donc du coup avec date de péremption donc je peux pas en avoir d'avance.

----------


## Houitie

Nala en avait toutes les trois semaines ... et encore, on ne sait meme pas si ça passait completement entre deux fois.
Mais ta chienne est jeune, il faut esperer que ce soit la premiere et la dernière, elle va avoir une belle vie, une bonne bouffe, etre stéri, ça va limiter les problemes !

----------


## Jalna

La bonne bouf et la belle vie on est en plein dedans. J'avoue qu'on est complétement gaga et qu'on fait tout pour elle... 
Pour la stérilisation on attend encore un peu, vu que c'est un gros chien, la véto veut attendre les un an, puisqu'elle pense qu'elle n'aura pas ses chaleurs avant, on surveillera quand même de près dès 6-8 mois.

----------


## Houitie

Oui, moi perso je ne suis pas pour attendre mais c'est un autre débat ! et on n'a toujours pas de photo !!!!  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

J'ai déjà entendu ça en effet, que la sté trop jeune chez les grandes races pouvait être néfaste pour la croissance, mais dans ce domaine, on voit tout et son contraire! La pauvre, ça va la soulager les antibios. C'est quoi comme chien?

----------


## mimine

> La bonne bouf et la belle vie on est en plein dedans.


si tu donnes des croquettes, ça vient très certainement en partie de ça je pense pour son souci urinaire (les protéines végétales acidifient énormément les urines et créent des calculs).
As tu envisagé de changer son alimentation ?

----------


## Jalna

Oui j'y ai pensé très sérieusement sauf que je n'arrive pas a me décider sur une marque. Après si quelqu'un a une idée de bonnes croquettes pour elle je prends sans problème. Parce que la j'ai du mal a trouver :/ adulte je sais quoi prendre mais la bébé avec sa croissance je ne voudrais pas faire de bêtise. 

Lulucilia j'ai un bouvier bernois et comme toi j'ai entendu que sur les races dites géantes une stérilisation précoce pouvait avoir des effets néfastes sur la croissance. 
Mais la encore j'entends tout et son contraire donc je ne sais vraiment pas non plus. C'est difficile de choisir. 

La elle va beaucoup mieux, il y a encore beaucoup de pipi mais plus aucune trace de sang depuis l'injection. Elle ne couine plus quand elle urine et est en super forme.

----------


## mimine

prends une marque sans céréales comme Orijen ou Nutrivet Instinct (par exemple) où les gammes adultes peuvent très bien convenir également à un chiot.
De toute manière dans ton cas avec la race que tu as, vaut mieux (à mon avis) privilégier une marque de nourriture qui propose un aliment très riche en protéines animales qui permettront une croissance plus lente mais plus sûre.

Regardes dans le topic des croquettes (partie chien) ou envoies un MP à YENZ  :: 

ici je donne soit des LUKULLUS (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._chiens/153573) soit des NUTRIVET (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/290040) en récompense et une fois par semaine en repas "fast food" (il est au cru le reste de la semaine) sans aucun souci, il adore et digère super bien !

----------


## Jalna

J'avais pensé à Orijen mais sur le topic des croquettes on m'avait déconseillé des croquettes sans céréales.
Je vais demander du coup. Là ma chienne a 4 mois et demi et pèse 25kg. Quand je l'ai à 2 mois elle en faisait 12, soit 13kg pris en deux mois et demi, donc c'est clair que pour une croissance comme ça, j'aimerais vraiment des bonnes croquettes.

----------


## mimine

en quoi les Orijen seraient mauvaises ? au contraire, les protéines animales en quantité permettent de garantir une croissance plus longue mais harmonieuse (en gros d'éviter que les os poussent plus vite que les muscles quoi)  :: 

En tout cas éviter l'apport supplémentaire en calcium, tu peux donner du silicium organique liquide (lubrifiant des ligaments et des articulations) ainsi que de la vitamine C pour prévenir les soucis articulaires.

----------


## Jalna

Merci beaucoup pour les conseils, c'est bien ça pour ses articulations. J'en trouve en parapharmacie ? 

Bah écoute je crois que je vais me lancer dans les orijen, j'en ai entendu du bien un peu partout.

----------


## mimine

le silicium organique on en trouve en bouteille sous forme liquide dans toutes les pharmacies et parapharmacies (environ 25-30€ le litre mais qui dure super longtemps à raison d'un bouchon par jour en cure). Le gros avantage c'est que c'est naturel et qu'en cas de "surdosage" c'est éliminé par les reins naturellement, donc pas de risques.

J'en donne en cure deux fois par an à mon chien qui souffre d'hyperlaxité ligamentaire (la plaie des BA de beauté) et ça lui fait énormément de bien, ça permet de reminéraliser l'organisme sainement.

Dans le cas d'un chiot en croissance, je pense qu'il vaut mieux ne pas en donner tous les jours tout le temps mais 1-2 fois par semaine ça me semble bien pour l'aider à bien grandir (notamment pour ses ligaments).

--> Si jamais elle ne supporte pas les Orijen, tu as Nutrivet Instinct / taste of the wild / Gosbi qui sont très bien aussi (testées approuvées)

----------


## Jalna

Gosbi j'en ai entendu du bien aussi, difficile de choisir. 

La vitamine C je la donne aussi en cure ?

----------


## borneo

Un animal qui fait des cystites, *j'arrêterais de lui donner des croquettes*, bonnes ou pas. Je le nourrirais à la pâtée ou au barf, voire alimentation ménagère.

Les croquettes, ce n'est jamais bon pour les reins et la vessie. On en donne parce que c'est pratique, mais ça n'a rien de naturel.

----------


## mimine

BORNEO je conseillais les croquettes sans céréales parce qu'il me semble bien avoir lu (ou ma mémoire me fait défaut) que JALNA étant VG elle ne souhaitait pas donner de la viande à sa chienne.. 

Sinon en effet, le cru me semble être en définitive la meilleure alimentation pour éviter les soucis urinaires/digestifs.

----------


## borneo

Ce n'est pas du tout une critique des croquettes que tu conseillais... j'ai eu un chat avec des problèmes urinaires, il a mangé toute sa vie des urinary de chez RC.

Ce serait aujourd'hui, je ne lui donnerais plus aucune croquette, car tout ce qui est "sec" est mauvais pour les problèmes de vessie. En cas de cystite, il faut boire beaucoup, et les animaux ne le font pas.

----------


## Jalna

Bah si c'est pour éviter les problèmes de santé pour ma chienne pourquoi pas. 
Ca me tuerait d'acheter des cadavres c'est clair et net et je pourrais encore moins en cuisiner mais je peux demander a mon chéri de préparer les rations a l'avance ... 
Apres je préfère essayer d'autres croquettes gosbi ou orijen avant d'aller directement au barf.

----------


## jenny02

Bizarre pour les Gosby... J'en avait parlé dans le topic croquettes y a environ 2 ans et demi on m'avait dit que c'était de la me*de et la ce nom ressort bizarre bizarre...

En tout cas j'espère que son infection urinaire ne reviendra pas petite puce...

----------


## mimine

> Ce serait aujourd'hui, je ne lui donnerais plus aucune croquette, car tout ce qui est "sec" est mauvais pour les problèmes de vessie. En cas de cystite, il faut boire beaucoup, et les animaux ne le font pas.


pour les chats encore pire que pour les chiens je crois ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bizarre pour les Gosby... J'en avait parlé dans le topic croquettes y a environ 2 ans et demi on m'avait dit que c'était de la me*de et la ce nom ressort bizarre bizarre...
> 
> En tout cas j'espère que son infection urinaire ne reviendra pas petite puce...


je ne suis pas "parole d'évangile" en la matière et je donne mon ressenti en ce qui concerne les croquettes que j'ai essayé sur mon chien à une époque.
Après chacun voit en fonction de son chien et de la tolérance alimentaire qui lui est propre.




> Bah si c'est pour éviter les problèmes de santé pour ma chienne pourquoi pas. 
> Ca me tuerait d'acheter des cadavres c'est clair et net et je pourrais encore moins en cuisiner mais je peux demander a mon chéri de préparer les rations a l'avance ... 
> Apres je préfère essayer d'autres croquettes gosbi ou orijen avant d'aller directement au barf.


Le souci étant qu'en ayant des animaux carnivores (chien, chat, furet) l'Homme devrait accepter de le nourrir avec ce qui est "naturel" pour lui : la viande, les proies entières.

Tu peux essayer les croquettes sans céréales, mais fais très attention à la surveillance de ta chienne, nombre d'éleveurs de bouviers bernois sont passés au BARF suite à de trop nombreuses intolérances alimentaires de leurs chiens.

----------


## Jalna

Bon bah je crois que je vais passer au barf. 
Mais quelqu'un a des conseils. Comment je sais la viande ? La dose ? Tout ça ...

----------


## Jalna

Finalement je vais retourner aux croquettes. J ai pas envie de tenter le barf et je trouverais bien les croquettes qui lui conviennent.

----------


## borneo

Je comprends que la viande te dégoûte... alors pourquoi pas des boîtes, au moins le temps qu'elle guérisse ?

Je ne suis pas véto, mais je sais que chez les humains, une infection urinaire guérit en buvant de grandes quantités d'eau. Or, les croquettes, c'est tout le contraire. Par ailleurs, c'est extrêmement douloureux.  ::

----------


## Jalna

Elle boit énormément. Deux bonnes gamelles par jour. Du patee en attendant je ne suis pas contre. Je préfère ça a la viande pure, je préfère attendre.

----------


## borneo

Pose la question à ton véto... mais comme ils vendent des croquettes, ils ne sont pas forcément objectifs.

----------


## Jalna

Bah la veto elle me propose du RC donc je lui ai dis non. 

Pourtant elle cherchait pas forcément a vendre des croquettes de chez elle.

----------


## pomku

Jalna, quand tu voudras passer ton loulou aux croquettes, je te recommanderai les Gosbi (lamb & rice). Seule céréale : du riz. 
Mes chiens les tolèrent très très très bien et le rapport qualité/prix est excellent !

Les soucis avec les Orijen, c'est d'abord le prix, puis les perpétuelles ruptures de stock 
En outre, certains chiens les digèrent mal.

Tu peux poser tes question au nutritionniste de NCLN, (ce site vend vendent autant Orijen que  Gosbi et autres Mais que de la croquette de qualité), il répond très vite et saura te conseiller   ::

----------


## Jalna

Ma louloutte est déjà aux croquettes je vais aller demander pour gosbi alors. Merci beaucoup pour le conseil  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Donner de la patée au chien va faire diminuer son envie de boire donc ce n'est pas top... les croquettes donnent soif donc le chien s'abreuve naturellement plus. 
Pour les boites quand on voit la composition je ne prendrai pas le risque de donner l'habitude à un jeune chien. 
Elle a fait 1 infection urinaire, ce n'est pas la mort non plus , elle n'en aura peut etre plus jamais de sa vie.

----------


## Jalna

Oui oui c'est ce que je me dis, des Gosbi pourquoi pas si jamais elles sont bonnes et meilleures pour ma chienne.
Mais sinon on va rester sur cette lancée, je ne fais pas de généralité pour le moment. Si ça arrive plusieurs fois de suite là je m'inquièterais vraiment. Là on ba espérer que ce soit la faute à pas de chance.

----------


## mimine

après ce qui peut aussi causer une infection urinaire chez les chiennes c'est que quand elles font pipi dans la rue elles sont très près du sol ... donc possible qu'elle ait choppé un microbe ou des germes sur le trottoir  ::

----------


## malko

> Donner de la patée au chien va faire diminuer son envie de boire donc ce n'est pas top... les croquettes donnent soif donc le chien s'abreuve naturellement plus. 
> Pour les boites quand on voit la composition je ne prendrai pas le risque de donner l'habitude à un jeune chien. 
> *Elle a fait 1 infection urinaire, ce n'est pas la mort non plus , elle n'en aura peut etre plus jamais de sa vie*.


+1
si c'est une simple infection urinaire, ça peut arriver à tous, peut importe l'alimentation
Nous on avait du changer car les calculs étaient provoqués par les croquettes qu'elle mangeait. Mais comme les uninary n'existent pas en chiot on a du la passer sous neutered, ensuite RC classique et au final elle est à la ration maison matin et soir, sauf quand on va camper où elle reprend des RC

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Natyka (crok) serait un bon compromis , les croquettes ne sont pas sèches,mes chiens en mangent (mais en friandises) et le rapport qualité/prix est super. Je connais un grand nombre de bulls nourrit au Natyka, et ils ont une croissance harmonieuse,les plus anciens se portent bien aussi (12/13ans). Sans compter les frinadises qui font un malheur

----------


## lealouboy

> Oui oui c'est ce que je me dis, des Gosbi pourquoi pas si jamais elles sont bonnes et meilleures pour ma chienne.
> Mais sinon on va rester sur cette lancée, je ne fais pas de généralité pour le moment. Si ça arrive plusieurs fois de suite là je m'inquièterais vraiment. Là on ba espérer que ce soit la faute à pas de chance.


Les Gosbi sont top pour les chiens délicats (Coyot Boy les supporte nickel ) Et peut être plus adaptées dans un premier temps pour une croissance lente.
Il me semble que, sur les grandes races, on déconseille les "sans céréales" pour une croissance plus lente et plus "solide"  :: 

Natyka, je pense qu'elles sont conseillées par YenZ aussi, je pense que c'est mieux que Gosbi mais peut être attendre la fin de la croissance pour les lui donner  :: 


*EDIT :* En fait, après vérification, Natyka contient du riz aussi donc à voir quelle est la meilleure compo et , effectivement, le fait qu'elles soient humides est un gros plus  :Smile:

----------


## Jalna

Ah voilà c'est ça que j'avais lu que des croquettes sans céréales accélérer la croissance d'un chiot ce que je ne veux pas. Elle pousse déjà bien viiiite ... J'ai pas encore l'effet train arrière plus grand que la tête mais bon quand même. Apparemment ça arrive sur tous les boubou a cause de la croissance rapide. Du coup je préfère qu'elle reste sous croquette avec céréales tant qu'elle n'est pas arrivée a bout de sa croissance. Parce que la il lui lui reste 20-25kg a prendre il me semble si on suit la courbe

----------


## lealouboy

Après à toi de voir et de tester pour savoir celles qui lui conviennent le mieux  :Smile:

----------


## Jalna

Oui mais si je prends du sans céréales et que c'est nocif pour la croissance de ma chienne il sera trop tard pour faire marche arrière.

----------


## lealouboy

non mais de choisir dans les sans céréales  ::

----------


## Jalna

Oui mais là la question que je me pose surtout c'est avec du céréale ou sans céréale. 
Après j'ai mes petites idées  :: .

----------


## lealouboy

OK  :Smile:  Alors mon avis, sans céréales le temps de la croissance  :Smile:

----------

